
A worm species called Thelazia gulosa was found in the eye of a woman - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2018/02/13/584490122/you-don-t-want-to-know-what-was-in-abby-beckley-s-eye
======
dmoy
Ah crap I read this article yesterday and had managed to blissfully forget
about the existence of eye worms :(

This is nightmare stuff for me lol

~~~
JonnyNova
This is nightmare fuel for pretty much anyone!

Definitely a good general remainder to eat healthy and exercise to keep the
immune system strong.

~~~
atomical
Is there any proof that will prevent this problem?

~~~
JonnyNova
I doubt it would make any difference for this one and given it was so rare in
humans probably zero studies like it give any substantive evidence about it. A
healthy immune system is going to help keep cancer and various other parasites
at bay though.

------
yesenadam
>So, basically, a fly spit the worms into Beckley's eye?

I've never seen _spit_ used as past tense before, if that's what this is.

p.s. I agree with the WHY HERE? comment.

~~~
OtterCoder
As an Oregonian, putting together the pieces, I'd guess she was in the field
turning over cow patties looking for psychedelic mushrooms, a common but
illegal hobby in that part of the world. Cow patty had flies and parasites,
she touched her face, we all suffer this horrifying news cycle. The end.

~~~
yesenadam
Hehe hmm maybe. Well, there's good reason besides to touch cow poo frequently
on a farm - it makes the best fertilizer for gardens, in raw or liquefied
form. ..And you won't find sizable mushrooms _under_ them will you? Can't see
the point in turning them over for that.

------
davesque
I've seen this story in a couple of places now. Why is it getting so much
attention? Is it just because people are freaked out by it?

------
always_good
The ambiguity of eye vs eyeball in English had me excited to find out how
worms entered her eyeball for half the article.

~~~
ArtisanOfWar
I never even thought about the distinction and assumed it was the eyeball
also. I think in English it could more aptly be described as in her eye-
socket?

~~~
yesenadam
Yes, that would have been less misleading and clickbaity.

